# Reputation



## bondia

I was looking at the FAQ option and in 
Reading and Posting
Profile features
I came across Reputation and purely out of curiosity would like to know if this is active as I haven't seen the Icon mentioned anywhere
Thanks for your time.
Best regards
bondia


----------



## Nanon

Hi Bondia,

That reminds me of previous threads... it seems that reputation still appears in the rules but is not active anywhere else . See here.


----------



## bondia

Nanon said:


> Hi Bondia,
> 
> That reminds me of previous threads... it seems that reputation still appears in the rules but is not active anywhere else . See here.


 
Merci, Nanon! Glad to hear that, was getting worried what mine would be like


----------



## GavinW

Nanon said:


> Hi Bondia,
> 
> That reminds me of previous threads... it seems that reputation still appears in the rules but is not active anywhere else . See here.


 
I wasn't aware that it still appeared in the rules. If so, I suggest it be deleted there too, forthwith, to avoid confusion! ;-)


----------



## bondia

GavinW said:


> I wasn't aware that it still appeared in the rules. If so, I suggest it be deleted there too, forthwith, to avoid confusion! ;-)


 
I second that


----------



## Nanon

Sorry, reputation is not exactly in the rules, it is in FAQ, but it should be deleted .


----------



## bondia

Nanon said:


> Sorry, reputation is not exactly in the rules, it is in FAQ, but it should be deleted .


 
Pas de problème, Nanon. J'avais compris que tu faisais référence aux FAQ


----------



## Nanon

Toi oui, mais moi, je finissais par m'y perdre ! De toute façon je suis pour l'effacement, sinon ça deviendra une question encore plus fréquente (EMFAQ ).


----------



## bondia

Nanon said:


> Toi oui, mais moi, je finissais par m'y perdre ! De toute façon je suis pour l'effacement, sinon ça deviendra une question encore plus fréquente (EMFAQ ).


 
Bien sûr. 
Je t'en pris de corriger mon pauvre français. Avant d'aprendre l'espagnol je parlais très bien, mais maintenant je mélange les deux langues and I make a mess!
Bonne nuit, à bientôt


----------



## GavinW

bondia said:


> Bien sûr.
> Je t'en pris de corriger mon pauvre français. Avant d'apprendre l'espagnol je parlais très bien, mais maintenant je mélange les deux langues and I make a mess!
> Bonne nuit, à bientôt


 
Looks OK to me (apart from one letter!), but I may be wrong...!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

_Au village, sans prétention, 
J'ai mauvaise réputation. 
Qu'je m'démène ou qu'je reste coi 
Je pass' pour un je-ne-sais-quoi! 
_
I've seen it used somewhere else and it was useless. People clicked it to help their friends get a lovely long green line, and that was it.


----------



## Nanon

Je te prie... et je dis n'importe quoi / et je me mélange les pinceaux (fig.).
Just to maintain my reputation .


----------

